# Nuevo record Guinness para un procesador



## FacuStudios (Sep 17, 2011)

AMD anunció que alcanzó el premio para el “procesador de computadora de frecuencia más alta” al overclockear un AMD FX de 8 núcleos, que se lanzará próximamente al mercado





“La velocidad que rompe récords del CPU del AMD FX demuestra los avances en desempeño de la nueva arquitectura multinúcleo del AMD Bulldozer”, expresó Chris Cloran, vicepresidente corporativo y gerente general del Grupo de Clientes en AMD.

El CPU AMD FX, programado para ser lanzado durante el cuarto trimestre de 2011, logró una velocidad máxima de 8,429 GHz, sobrepasando el récord previo de 8,308 GHz.

El récord fue establecido el 31 de agosto de 2011 en Austin, Texas por el “Team AMD FX”, un grupo compuesto por especialistas en overclocking y expertos en tecnología de AMD, los cuales también serán nombrados en los Guinness World Records.




Todos los productos con marca FX, incluyendo el próximo CPU AMD FX, ofrecerán multiplicadores de reloj de procesador completamente desbloqueados para un overclocking de PC más fácil. Asimismo, incluirán el software AMD a través del AMD VISION Engine para un ajuste fino del desempeño del sistema.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 17, 2011)

PUff dejame ver que haria con 8.429Ghz hummm talvez jugar ping pong o tetris


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2011)

No desprecien la cantidad...parece que se incrementó muy poco pero la medida esta en Giga!

y si esperamos sólo unos meses alguna otra corporación va a sacar uno mejor aún


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> No desprecien la cantidad...parece que se incrementó muy poco pero la medida esta en Giga!
> 
> y si esperamos sólo unos meses alguna otra corporación va a sacar uno mejor aún



Hola colegas, siempre me pregunto lo mismo, sobrepasando el nivel de microondas!. Que tan dañino podria ser la radiacion?, reparando una PC?.
Seguro que a alguien se le ocurrira, el negocio de chalecos plomados para tecnicos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2011)

va tan rapido el loco que si en una instruccion le preguntas al procesador :

if bit ???? 

te responde 

ya fue !!!!!

mas que chalecos emplomados bastante abrigo, por que vienen con refrigerante liquido ya esos cosas ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2011)

Con el sello de la Casa: AMD FX. We come back!

Saludos al foro.

PS: El liquido que vacían en ese tubo que ve directo al procesador es el *Gas* Elemental Nitrógeno. Solo gracias a extremas soluciones de enfriamiento se pueden lograr esas velocidades de reloj (Aunque también creo que usaron Helio esos maestros...)


----------



## Sedano (Sep 18, 2011)

La verdad que pensaba que el record sería más alto, 8.429 MHz x8 más o menos 70 GHz no? teniendo en cuenta que es un 8 núcleos sería importante saber el FSB y los FLOPS


----------



## Dano (Sep 18, 2011)

Sedano dijo:


> La verdad que pensaba que el record sería más alto, 8.429 MHz x8 más o menos 70 GHz no? teniendo en cuenta que es un 8 núcleos sería importante saber el FSB y los FLOPS



No, 8,429Ghz son 8.429Ghz aunque tenga 20 nucleos, una cosa es la frecuencia del pll del procesador otra es la capacidad de procesamiento del mismo..


----------



## mcrven (Sep 18, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> No desprecien la cantidad...parece que se incrementó muy poco pero la medida esta en Giga!
> 
> y si esperamos sólo unos meses *alguna otra corporación va a sacar uno mejor aún*



Querrás decir más VELOZ... Que sea mejor o no, sería otra cosa.

Saludos:


----------



## Sedano (Sep 19, 2011)

8,429GHz es una cosa y 8.429GHz es otra, aqui hablamos de 8,429GHz osea 8.429MHz , bueno después de tanta verborrea redundante...  por eso digo lo de los FLOPS  osea capacidad de procesamiento, porque al ser un procesador de 8 núcleos se producirá un gran cuello de botella y no rendirá como 8 procesadores a 8GHz tal vez ni como 3.
No es tanta velocidad porque ya pusieron un P4 a más de 7GHz hace ya bastante tiempo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2011)

calzara en el zocalito de mi compu ??
486 con acelerador.
cpu en el freezer de una westinhouse


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> calzara en el zocalito de mi compu ??
> 486 con acelerador.
> cpu en el freezer de una westinhouse



Con chance... Si le metes Wi-Fi seguro lo echás a andar


----------



## mtssound (Sep 19, 2011)

che como es eso de overclock, no se puede quemar todo? alguien que la tenga clara que me explique por favor!!!
saludos


----------



## Dano (Sep 19, 2011)

mtssound dijo:


> che como es eso de overclock, no se puede quemar todo? alguien que la tenga clara que me explique por favor!!!
> saludos



Que pasa cuando a un auto lo preparás para que supere las prestaciones de Stock?

El overclock no tiene nada de nuevo es tan viejo como la electrónica misma, solo que se hizo mas conocido con el tema de los pcs y que los aficionados pudieron tener control sobre el mismo.

El simple hecho de aumentar la frecuencia del pll no quema el procesador, el tema es que como todo diseño siempre tiene capacitancias parásitas.

A mayor frecuencia mas fugas tiene el mismo, por lo tanto es necesario aumentar la corriente de los transistores para que sigan trabajando a régimen.

Este aumento de corriente (tensión) es lo que si quema al procesador, por eso se recurren a refrigeraciones extremas ya sean cambios de fase o gases (O2 N2 He2) en estado líquido,las mismas además de absorción de energía aportan a los conductores fenómenos como la superconductibilidad (te lo dejo para que lo busques en google) debido a las bajísimas temperaturas que logran(casi 0K) 

En los últimos años casi no hubo aumento en los límites de overclock, supongo que es debido a que se están pisando los límites en diseño de procesadores. Igual los muchachos ya le van a encontrar la vuelta como lo hicieron con el 8085 y su evolución.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 20, 2011)

Buenas!

Como me encanta que compitan entre ellos asi se matan entre ellos y sacando mejores tecnologias y disminuyendo los precios. 

Ojala vuelvan a entrar en juego IBM y todos los integrantes de ARM asi llegan al terahertz antes de que me muera jajaa

saludos!

p.d.: segun recuerde el anterior record era el de un pentium 4


----------



## luchoelectronica (Sep 20, 2011)

Que increible el avance de la tecnologia. hoy son micros de 8,4GHz, mañana, revolucion de las maquinas. 

imaginense en un par de años el poder que van a tener estos micritos!


----------



## FBustos (Sep 20, 2011)

Tengo entendido que se desactivaron 7 núcleos  y sólo se le hizo overclocking a uno!


----------



## mtssound (Sep 20, 2011)

Gracias dano, ahora lo entiendo un poco mejor, el ejemplo del auto estubo pefecto!! jajaja

saludos


----------



## Facuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Yo me quedo con mi pc que tiene lo mejor de lo mejor


----------



## Robo (Sep 20, 2011)

3 cosas digo, sino estoy mal esos liquidos llevan el procesador al Cero absoluto que es mas bajo que 0 k 
el record anterior lo tenia phenom, algun phenom 7.6xx Ghz amenos que me haya pasado por alto los datos de intel, y creo que la frecuencia en la que oscila no es radiacion toxica como la de los lantanidos ni actinidos o como se diga pues no soy quimico, sino que es meramente radiacion electromagnetica, realmente no tengo idea de que pueda hacer esa radiacion en el cuerpo humano, pero si llegara a ser perjudicial, prontamente se veran chasis de pc apantallados contra esas radiaciones de alta frecuencia, en fin amd es mi marca  preferida de procesador, y planeo en futuro comprar uno de esos pequeños monstruos para mi entretenimiento


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 20, 2011)

Robo dijo:


> 3 cosas digo, sino estoy mal esos liquidos llevan el procesador al Cero absoluto que es mas bajo que 0 k
> el record anterior lo tenia phenom, algun phenom 7.6xx Ghz amenos que me haya pasado por alto los datos de intel, y creo que la frecuencia en la que oscila no es radiacion toxica como la de los lantanidos ni actinidos o como se diga pues no soy quimico, sino que es meramente radiacion electromagnetica, realmente no tengo idea de que pueda hacer esa radiacion en el cuerpo humano, pero si llegara a ser perjudicial, prontamente se veran chasis de pc apantallados contra esas radiaciones de alta frecuencia, en fin amd es mi marca  preferida de procesador, y planeo en futuro comprar uno de esos pequeños monstruos para mi entretenimiento



Creo que tiraste un chamuyo marca Cañón, empezando en que no se ha llegado nunca al 0 absoluto (y menos bajar aún más) debido a la 3º ley de la termodinámica, después por lo de la radiación no se a donde apuntaste (no se si tiene que ver pero los rayos x superan y por mucho los 8 GHz)


----------



## maezca (Sep 20, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Creo que tiraste un chamuyo marca Cañón, empezando en que no se ha llegado nunca al 0 absoluto (y menos bajar aún más) debido a la 3º ley de la termodinámica, después por lo de la radiación no se a donde apuntaste (no se si tiene que ver pero los rayos x superan y por mucho los 8 GHz)



lo del 0 absoluto segun dice mi profesora solo se logro por instantes y en laboratorios, osea es imposible que con esa refrigeracion lleguen a esa temperatura...


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 20, 2011)

Proximamente año 2022 coolers que proveen refrigeracion de -25°K, procesadores con nucleo de uranio 238 y gabinetes de plomo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 20, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> Proximamente año 2022 coolers que proveen refrigeracion de -25°K, procesadores con nucleo de uranio 238 y gabinetes de plomo.



Che, pero a los neutrinos ni el plomo los detiene!  (Como para seguir desvariando un poco ¿No?)

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 21, 2011)

mmm bueno el cpu entonces ira bajo tierra en piletas de agua≈≈ para producir una barrera biologica y que las particulas radiactivas no se escapen y para los neutrones  a claro una antena conectada al + de la pc asi los absorve


----------



## elperros (Sep 21, 2011)

RF - MICROONDAS - IR - LUZ VISIBLE -# UV - RAYOS x - RAYOS GAMMA

Ahí puse el espectro electromagnético, de menos freq a mas freq. A partir del # empieza a ser perjudicial la radiación. Estamos lejísimos de chalecos para los técnicos. Mucho antes en las frecuencias de luz infrarroja (IR) la radiación de calor PUEDE empezar a presentar un problema. Y eso un poco antes del THz.


----------



## joelexel (Sep 21, 2011)

Lo del cero absoluto es imposible por ley. y menos en esas condicione, para aislarlos se puede utilizar "agua pesada" es un agua con un átomo de hidrógeno mas esto frena hasta los neutrinos 

Estoy muy contento xq ahora podre correr mi windows 3.11 sin que se trabe la maquina


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 22, 2011)

joelexel dijo:


> Lo del cero absoluto es imposible por ley. y menos en esas condicione, para aislarlos se puede utilizar "agua pesada" es un agua con un átomo de hidrógeno mas esto frena hasta los neutrinos
> 
> Estoy muy contento xq ahora podre correr mi windows 3.11 sin que se trabe la maquina



Mira vos yo siempre había creído desde la facu que SIC WIKI " Se denomina *agua pesada* a una molécula de composición química equivalente al agua, en la que los átomos de hidrógeno son sustituidos por deuterio; un isótopo pesado del hidrógeno."
Pero la formulación era la misma 2 atomos de el primer isotopo del hidrógeno el amigo Deuterio(no el unico ya que esta el Tritio) y uno de Oxigeno. La otra se llama Super Pesada por el amigo Tritio.

Salute.


Ric.


----------



## joelexel (Sep 22, 2011)

Excelente explicación Otro aporte seria saber que el agüita que tomamos todos los dias contiene partes de agua pesada pero 1 en 42 000 000 y que Hitler estaba muy interesado en esto ya que junto con un poquito de uranio enriquecido son una potencial bomba atómica.


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 22, 2011)

Bueno si quieren tener la pc fresca y exotica nada mejor que una pcuario


----------



## joelexel (Sep 22, 2011)

alguien me puede explicar como hizo esto este tipo, aplico una especie de esmalte a toda su computadora o q ????

Disculpen ya entendi no es agua es aceite


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 22, 2011)

El aceite mineral es un derivado del petroleo,tiene buena conductivilidad termica y no transmite la corriente electrica tampoco cambia de estado con el tiempo.
Como deben sufrir los cooler en aceite


----------



## djwash (Sep 22, 2011)

Eso lo han hecho con aceite mineral y vegetal, y con aceite mas hielo seco, y tambien con un liquido especial desarrollado por 3M que no es conductor. En Tom´s hardware hay algo de eso, y en google mas...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2011)

en realidad yo calculo que debe haber muchas maneras de conseguir mas velocidad, o prestaciones de ua PC .

una es hacer a el mismo equipo mas rapido cada vez.

otra es usar un equipo mas poderoso (mas micros, mas comunic // , etc)  

otra varios micros.

otra largar los jueguitos y ponerse a laburar.

yo no creo que las maquinas de la NASA , la cia , y grandes universidades usen ese chip dentro de un freezer.
debe haber configuraciones que logren mas rendimiento .
por que seguro que hay aplicaciones monstruo donde se usan equipos que ni imaginamos, y no es cosa de hacerlos trabajar a l limite ni andar ehcandoles liquido refrigerante.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> en realidad yo calculo que debe haber muchas maneras de conseguir mas velocidad, o prestaciones de ua PC .
> 
> una es hacer a el mismo equipo mas rapido cada vez.
> 
> ...


Ahí es donde entran las SuperComputadoras. Así, no es necesario tener el AMD FX con Helio Líquido... Así, el oficinista sencillo refrigera con su ventiladorsito de 120mm. 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Respecto del tema de velocidad, IBM hace años que viene usando en algunos de sus servidores de alto desempeño *microprocesadores* que superan los 5.2 Ghz y no hablo de supercomputadoras, si no simples servidores para trabajo algo pesado, esta empresa siempre ha usado en sus negocios tecnologías con muchos años de anticipacion, cuando descubrimos los 64 bits ellos llevaban mas de 20 años con software de 64 bits en sus procesadores de 64 bits y la verdad no ha sido el gran salto cuantico que se esperaba.

La semana pasada buscando servidores para un cliente, me topé con un aviso de una empresa de USA ofreciendo a la venta o alquiler servidores IBM usados con micros de 5.4 Ghz.....

El otro tema, que nunca pude corroborar, se trata de la diferencia entre microprocesadores y procesadores, la info la obtuve hace bastante tiempo en un curso que daba IBM sobre impresion corporativa de alta demanda, uno de los ingenieros que dictaba el curso decía que los microprocesadores son la parte comercial para el gran publico, pero que puertas adentro se usan procesadores, mientras los microprocesadores rondaban lo 2 Ghz ellos sobrepasaban con hasta 50 veces el desempeño con procesadores de 100 Mhz y que el secreto estaba en lo que vendría a ser el futuro de las computadoras, el *paralelismo explicito*.

Nos explicaba que la razón por las cuales hacen mucho ruido fabricando "super" computadoras con miles de "microprocesadores" son simplemente comerciales (marketing), que las reales "super" computadoras de poder usan alrededor de 20 procesadores y que se moría de la risa de solo pensar que una supercomputadora Cray pudiera usar microprocesadores.
Esa es la historia desde el lado de un ingeniero de IBM así que la conversacion derivó en que efectivamente, es muy barato hacer computadoras con miles de microprocesadores y muy caras hacerlas con procesadores (que ellos fabrican por supuesto).

Hoy Cray, fabrica grandes equipos a base de Opteron de 16 nucleos ( en sus soluciones baratas), pero estos no están a nuestro alcance.

Mas que la velocidad hay una discusion instalada que no es necesaria mas velocidad (pero siempre bienvenida) es necesario mejor uso, software eficiente y altamente re-entrante equivale a procesar los mismo que con la vieja técnica a mas Ghz.

Volviendo al post, lo que no dijeron estos tipos es cuanto te dura un micro en esas condiciones por la electromigracion y lo otro que me dió un poco de risa fué eso de *especialistas en Overclocking*, dale a un pibe de unos 17 años, nitrogeno liquido un buen hardware de EXCELENTE calidad bajo condiciones controladas mas el sample engineering de un micro que "vá" a salir a la venta y tendremos un especialista en Overclocking.


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 23, 2011)

Pero lo que aqui quieren llegar no es a mayor rendimiento sino a la maxima velocidad posible.El rendimiento es facil de mejorar con un so preparado especialmente para una computadora con tales harware como las mac.si le pones windows es una pc comun pero con el sistema operativo diseñado por apple tiene mayor rendimiento.


----------



## norikatzu (Sep 23, 2011)

De repente el próximo procesador te comunicará con los marcianos por su alta frecuencia que llegará a las ondas marcianas


----------

